# Hand saw restore blog



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Intro and rust removal.*

*Hand saw restore*
Intro and rust removal.

*THE SAWS*









Two years ago I bought an old English tool box full of old tools.









In the box lid there were two saws, a panel saw 'Disston Canada' and a tenon saw 'W Tyzack Sons & Turner Sheffield'.









And when I dogged into the tools, there were also an old gentleman's dovetail saw no makers mark just 'made in Sheffield'. 
It was here my dream of restoring some old saws started, but before this I had a long way to go with other tools.









Now two years later I also got hold of a hand full of saws and I feel confident enough to start restoring them.









A really ugly tenon saw from Spears and Jackson came with some planes I bought as a bonus…
I never really became sure if it was a bonus or a punishment.









I bought this beautiful saw from France it has been used by an old maker of frames for paintings, and judging from the screws it is an old boy.









Even it came from France it is a G. Buck Tottenham London.









Here the Tyzack showing his name and rust…









I bought four old panel saws 'The fish' (later known as Sandvik - Bahco) these Fish saws had belong to a Danish carpenter family for three generations so I was honored to get to give them a new chance.
Notice the second from the top, the blade has been sharpened so many times that it is probably an inch lower than when it was new. Two are with finer teeth, and two with more rough, just perfect when I will set them up later.









Ohhh yes and latest came this wonderful old Peugeot saw, yes we are talking the car maker!
This one will be a real pearl once it has been brought back to life.

*REMOVING RUST*









First step on the restore was to test some of that wonderful rust remover slime that Andy gave me.
Thank you Andy it was so kind of you to bring me this on your visit.









Leave to work.
(Not in the bathroom if you are married).









And brush of with a fine sandpaper sponge.
Look what a wonderful color it gets - bwader…









What a difference, and I use no power.









I think it leaves enough patina so I stop here, I don't want them to look new.









Then a good tour with superfine steel wool and WD40 so they become clean and greased to prevent new rust.

*SHORTEN DOWN*









Since the one saw had been sharpened so much and I had several, I decided to shorten it down, to a little handy tool box saw.









Blade of and trying to determine where to cut it.









With a Dremmel tool I cut it over, and sanded the edge smooth.









Here a short saw.
(I'll get back to the new brass screws later).

*This is the end of blog one in this series.*

Hope this blog can help some old wonderful saws come back to life, and that it might inspire others to restore and sharpen their own saws instead of buying modern crap saws.

I will like to thank Andy and Paul since you have both been a part of the reason why I feel now ready to start this adventure that I left waiting for me for a couple of years now.

Links:
Here you can see how to make a saw guard of wood: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23514

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Mads, you're amazing!!

♫♪♪♫♫ There, ...... I've said it again! ♫♪♪♫♫


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Looking forward to this series Mads. I have never seen that rust remover before. Looks like it works great.
Thanks for sharing
Scott


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Simply amazing. I am awe struck by your collection.
Good for you.
I just love watching you work and puzzle through these things.

Steve


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Go Mads! Bring those babies back.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Your having fun

Great Mads

jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


If only we could clone your talent.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Wow, you didn't lose your time this afternoon! DId you keep the part of the blade that you cut off? that's perfect to make scrapers for sculpting plaster, I made several to my father a few years ago with an old crappy saw blade cut into strips.


----------



## PaulSellers (May 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Go get em Mads, but leave some for your friends. What a great collection!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Mad, thats a nice haul of hand tools.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


AS long as you are dong that many Mads, could I send half a dozen to throw in? ;-))


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Nice collection of saws. Congratulations


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Hi ho,
Saddletramp, big smile I think it's called crazy!
Scott, yes it is amazing how effective this rust remover is, I have tried with acids and just vinegar these tend to go into the metal, but this stuff stays surface and are really easy to use.
Steve, I think you put the right word there, puzzle my way through, this is exactly how my blogs are, just plain me finding my way. I look forward to her what you think once they are all done.
Andy, yes I'm working on it. How about you, did you find time to sharpen, or shall we put our heads together before this step?
Jamie, yes I am, and loving every moment, is it that easy to see… lol. When I was young I had a nick name; 'the happy man', perhaps it stays…
Don, ohhh no, it is hard enough as it is, I do not wish for others to be in my head… Thank you.
Thomas, thank you for the time we spend today it was nice to see you. I did this last week not in Paris, I just blog when I have energy and time, so my blogs are not too often 'real time'. Yes I saved the rest of the blade, eighter for a small hole saw or yes perhaps some nice scrapers.
Paul, I kind of hope you will blog about sharpening before I get to the end of the blog since I have not done this part yet… But I will do it no matter, at first I will make a wise for sharpening and blog that. Do not worry I will not look for more saws now, and if I should find one, I will sell another. For the dovetail saws I have a Veritas and are so happy for this one that I will stay with them.
CJ, yes a nive bunch, and what is amazing is that they were so low priced that I could not even buy a crappy plastic saw for the same price, so I cant wait to start using them.
Topa, big laugh, and a big NO, but I will be happy to guide you. ;-)_o
Napoleon, ;-) they will be thank you.
Best thoughts and thank you for the comments,
Mads


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Mads, thats a potential treasure chest you opened there. 
I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the restore.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Hi Mads. I'm struggling to find the time to make a saw vice and sharpen my saws at the moment. I have done an awful lot of research on saw sharpening though and I shared the the best information that I have come across in CharleAuguste's 1860 Dovetail Saw Restoration blog if you want to take a look.

The closest I've got to saws recently is eating one along with a screwdriver.










When I bit the end off the saw, I thought of you shortening your old Fish to make a toolbox saw. You've got to love Father's day.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Hmmm Andy I do have a sweet tooth! I'll look at the link.
Murch, yes old stuff can become treasures, life is sweet.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Nice Work !!! Always a pleasure to read !!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Thank you Daddy!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## docwatts (Jan 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


That certainly is a fine collection. I'm looking at doing much the same with the handsaws left to me in my Da's estate. Looking for the best way to do it wihout furtyher damage.What you've done is excellent.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Thanks, I still have to get to the sharpening, but soon I will be in place in the new workshop and will make me a setup for sharpening.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## nOStahl (Dec 7, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Intro and rust removal.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Intro and rust removal.
> ...


Here's the list of how I restore hand saws 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwaDFc8WktdChhKexRnR_W7fz2xZojKRd

at the time I did not have a saw vise so I used two pipe clamps to secure it to my workbench and found it worked really nice actually! bit of a twang though that a saw vise takes care of holding it firmly. but now I have a saw vise that came with a hand plane I picked up.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Reshaping handles*

*Hand saw restore*
Reshaping handles.

This is where the really fun part begins, and where you can use all your creativity.

*SPEAR AND JACKSON*









For some reason this saw refused to be trashed when it arrived as a bonus (or punishment) with some old English hand planes I bought of E-Bay. This is the E-Bay picture where it was put on display on a really sexy carpet even…









Let's get rough!









Trying to get some sweet curves on that ugly thing.









More - and some work with a rough file.
Hard to tell it was the same saw even now yes?









Out with the rivets, these ugly bastards have to go also - brass - we want brass.









And a little help from our friends.









And this is where it all ended for Mr. Spear and Jackson.
I'm quite happy with the result except for the too thick layer of lacquer.
It's a one Krone coin in the handle as a little token from me.

*W. TYCACK SONS AND TURNER *









Not as ugly but just a bit boring.









So I start gentle.









But can't be that sweet so the band saw and I start dreaming together.
Clouds and flowers.









With a knife some deepness to the shapes.









Sanding.









More details with knife and files.









And this is where the travel ends for this reshaping.
Just hope Tyzack and sons are not Turning in the graves…
Personally I am really happy, not too much not too little and you can't imagine how wonderful this saw is in the hand.

*DISSTON CANADA*









Ok this saw is a classic in itself so I had a hard time to even touch it…
But what the h… we live only once and I leave only the tracks after me that I have the courage to step.









First a really conservative little work with carving tools.









A 'river' to ease of the heaviness of the handle.
And some leaf shape on the handle ends.









But I'm still bored so I sand down, round and articulate the shapes and start sketching.
Yes sketching is better for this old architect, I'm freer there.
I try to find the movements in the handle, to keep it one but separate it into different movements that touch up and grip into each other.









I even get a little romantic as I go, and decide to try with some carving, don't ask why I have to learn carving on my finest saw…
Those Stubai irons are a dream to work with they slice the wood as if it was a piece of soft cheese.









First good intentions.









More life yes?









My first attempt on a flower.









But I want more life so I give the leafs extra ends and they become almost flames I think.
Also I cut of a piece of the front of the 'river', this articulate the handles back meeting the front.

Again I am happy, I'm sure some will feel I did a little too much on this one, but I think you might like it better after next blog where I make finish on the handles.
Yes I will leave this one up to the imagination just to tease a little.

This has been for me a wonderful experience, to shape, to dream, to bring my personality and love into these saws, no saw no matter the budget would ever get this close to me.
I have only one advice - DO THIS!

*This is the end of blog two in this series.*

Hope this blog can help some old wonderful saws come back to life, and that it might inspire others to restore and sharpen their own saws instead of buying modern crap saws.

I will like to thank Andy and Paul since you have both been a part of the reason why I feel now ready to start this adventure that I left waiting for me for a couple of years now.

Links:
Here you can see how to make a saw guard of wood: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23514

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...












Ok I give you a detail shot.
Best thoughts and happy Fathers day!
Mads


----------



## TRYPHON974 (Oct 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


These handles are wonderful, you're very talented as a designer . It's like the handles take on something of a life of their own, beware they don't start talking, Gepetto.  " joli coup de crayon"


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


They are great Mads

Really personal touches

Better than any name stamp

Enjoy

jamie


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Very nice Mads. I'm still building my restore set.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


very nice n fancy. gives the saw more meaning.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Wow, you have a good eye for nice handles. Nicely done. I think Spears & Jackson would have wanted to hire you to add more pizzazz to their boring handles. The old handles is almost comical and reminds me, for some reason of cartoons from the 20's and 30's. Maybe it suited the style of the day.

The leaf on that Canadian Disston should have been a maple leaf, no? Still a very nice improvement. I have a Canadian Disston to which I might just try some of those enhancements. A customized, more beautiful version of the original must surely be more valuable than even a stock copy?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


You have a very large soul, Mads.
I am honored to watch you work. What fun you seem to have. And what creativity…

That Spears & Jackson was one of the most ugly tools I have seen. You gave it Life. I am sure it will now follow you where ever you go. You might not ever to be able to shake it loose.

Steve


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Very nice Mads. These are wonderful embellishments to these fine old saws. ~~ How about coming to Florida next winter? You can stay warm, we can work in my shop and I'll turn you loose on all my old tools. I can keep you busy for a few weeks I'm sure.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Spectacularlness! Not a word and I don't care. I love them.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


All three are real beauties.
You make it sound so easy with your "I just carved off what did not look like a handle" kind of way but I for one would find very hard to see past the chunky original design. Who knew these handles had such beauty inside ?
I love all of your designs.

PS : when you come to France, do you only stay in Paris ? If you ever pass through Lyon, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


A hole different saw now. Very nice. Could be fun to send a picture to the one you bought it from 

Well done Mafe.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


its amazing how the little change made such a big difference.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Mad nice job on restoring those hand saws.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Very cool stuff. Maybe one day I'll work on my miter saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Those look a lot better!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Great work. Just think of how much more they could have sold at Spear and Jackson if they had you designing for them!!!!!!!! You are an excellent craftsman and designer. Thanks for sharing.
I was in the carpenter shop at a car show in Charlton park yesterday and they had a barn full of old tools everywhere. There was a string of draw shaves hanging over the work area and two rows of hand planes( about 40)that you would have loved. Unfortunately they were not for sale- just display. I'll send you photos…Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Hi,
Jim, look forward to see those photos. Yes it is amazing why saws today need to be ugly, we might say thank you to CNC controlled woodworking for that…
Max, thank you man.
Spunwood, the best part is that it is not over yet.
CJ, big smile here.
DW, I am also amazed my self, and with no doubt these will be my babies.
Napoleon, thank you, yes they might be surpriced.
llwynog, be careful what you ask for I might stand on your door step one day Lyon is not so fare from Paris with the TGV, it could be fun, I have never been in Lyon I think. For me the easy part is to shape it, it is all the work after that sometimes scares me, that is funny but this is the truth. The finish is for me the phase I fear the most, I tend to get impatient there.
Bertha, I love that word 'Spectacularlness', I should wirite it on one of them. Huge smile here.
Schwieb, wauuu to come to Florida that sounds not so bad, and since you have one of the most wonderful shops I have ever seen this is a offer that will be really hard to refuse, perhaps only your wonderful company could keep me away… ohhh no just another reason. I will look at the passport and my suitcase and give it a serious thought, do you have a madress in that shop?.
SPalm, I am truely touched by your words, and yes that Spear and Jackson might end up beeing my favorite since it was so damm ugly before.
daltxguy, I also thought of a old Batman cartoon when I got it… Yes it should have been a maple leaf I see that now… lol. I'm a romatic so the flower came from my heart not my brain.
Roger, big smile here.
Wayne, I just got my files…
Jamie, it must stay with the MaFe stamp here. Thank you.
TRYPHON974, I heard of music saw but not a dancing saw, but that would be wonderful with a little help. ;-)
Thank you all for the wonderful comments full of smiles life and thoughts, they fill my heart with smiles.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


your opinion is a lot like mine, " When you restore anything, Make it yours. Afterall you restored it "


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


My grandfather learned me that if you borrow something give it back better than it was before, I like this thought, and see my tools as things that will be passed on even they are mine now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


nice, that Spear & Jackson looks a lot better now. The new improvements to the other handles are saweeeeeeeeeeet too.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


;-) thank you.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


I had to look again. The change with such minor modification is amazing.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Hi Don, I will see if I can post next part today, and next week I hope to get started on making a wise and sharpening, but it is summerhollydays now so my daughter and I hang out.
I see you found a bunch of saws to get started on so soon you will be on the run. Be careful not to over do the blades, rust remover and a really fine steel wool or bad, in this way you leave some patina so the saw dont look like a new saw with a old handle.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Good work mads. I love the extra flash you gave the handle.


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


I love looking at the things that you come up with Mads.
A joy at every stroke of your blade. Keep it up.


----------



## sawdaddy (Mar 14, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


I just purchased the an extremely old Sheffield Saw, about 7 of 10 on a scale. its still has the little point near the end of the blade, any know how to look up the prices of these saws. thanks


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Reshaping handles*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Reshaping handles.
> ...


Congrat.
I did not understand the question.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*New bolts and some shine.*

*Hand saw restore*
New bolts and some shine.

One step closer, and time to play with the fish!









This old G. Buck Tottenham London was actually in a really nice condition when we talk handle, and the shape is beautiful as is.









And these old bolts a treasure for the eye.
But how do I rescue them?
And how do I get them out?









First we need to invent!
Ok perhaps not invent, but be a little creative, so I cut out the center of a flat screwdriver bit, to make a special bit for the job.









And then we are ready to screw that up…









They needed a little help.









And after a tour on the cloth wheel with some compound!
Shine baby shine.









And back in.
Honestly, that is dam beautiful.









Time to open my pack from the English saw company Thomas Flinn & Co ( http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk ), I ordered a handful of screws and the files they use them self for saw sharpening, in this way I feel sure it must be at a good standard.









Ok I must have been asleep when I ordered since I ordered a big load and when I looked at the bill I realized I had spend 70 dollar on these… So now I have to come up with some projects where I can use these! Or open a shop. They are pure brass by the way.









Look these old The fish saws were desperate for some of these fine brass bolts.









And this is so much sweeter yes?









This one had the old brass'ed' screws, and the metal plate.
But I think it needed love.









Apart it goes.









Fine grid sand paper 320.









A cloth wheel and compound.









News all brass screws and a shine.
I think it is an improvement worth the effort.









Here another Fish asking for love.









And a drill to get the old brass screw out.









Some love.









And what do you think?
I think the saw now screams for some black dye on the handle and the blade for some rust remover…
But beautiful it is.

I'm in Paris now, and got hold of some wonderful black dye, just hope it will not end up in my suitcase now on the tour home tomorrow evening. Also some wonderful wax that leaves a finish I have never seen matched - fantastic.

*This is the end of blog three in this series.*

Hope this blog can help some old wonderful saws come back to life, and that it might inspire others to restore and sharpen their own saws instead of buying modern crap saws.

I will like to thank Andy and Paul since you have both been a part of the reason why I feel now ready to start this adventure that I left waiting for me for a couple of years now.

Links:
Here you can see how to make a saw guard of wood: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23514

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Wonderful! Really these brass bolts fit in there!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Well worth the effort

They are becoming yours

jamie

Enjoy Paris


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Looking good Mads. I agree with you about refinishing the handles. They are going to look fantastic when you're done.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Mads,

Very cool. Now let's see how you do sharpening them. If I know you, you will do exceptionally well. You can feel free to send some of those bolts and nuts to me. I have a few saws that could use a good freshening. Actually, I just ordered some myself from Wenzloff and sons. In fact, I ordered split nut screws and nuts to use on an old Disston No. 7 that I am restoring. Anyway, as for your tool you made for those split nuts, well done. I actually made one from an old worn out spade drill bit because I read about making one that way on some website some time ago. I had tried to make one from an old screwdriver, but with the spade bit, I could make it the same width as the nuts so that it would have more contact to help prevent slipping and or scratching anything that we don't want scratched.

Doc


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Great efforts with the saws - they're going to look good!

Tottenham, London ? Just down the road from *Edmonton* where I was born, and the home of Tottenham Hotspur football club ('Spurs).

Some years before I retired, I purchased some solid felt polishing wheels from the G Buck company - might have been Buck and Ryan by then - who are certainly still trading tools in London.

The pads were for my wife to use for the copper edges of the enamel jewellery that she made - as the items would slide in between the layers on the calico versions.

This is the sort of thing she made (being shiny they don't photograph very well)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Nice work, Mad.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


You are a man in love with your tools Mads, & a very keen understanding of how they are all made to help the dismantle , clean up & re assembly. Nothing nicer than seeing a restored genuine old hand piece.
Beautifully done as we now expect )


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Your Love and Appreciation is very apparent for these old workers Mads…
Great Work, Blog, and Photography, breathing new life into these treasures…
Best Thoughts to You my Friend!!


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Congratulations. Nice saws. Enjoy them.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


what a great blog serie Mads 
you realy have too much fun in your shop

thank´s for sharing it with us

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Hi,
Dennis, yes I try to love what I do, no the truth is I can't help it, I do love to play around with these old tools. Glad you enjoy my saw tour. Always nice to have you around.
Jiri, ;-) not yet, but they will be good as new, no even better! (I'm brave).
littlecope, Mike, I like that way you say it, 'breathe life into those old tools', yes I guess that is what I doo, and hopefully also bring back its former beauty and adding some new history and love. Thank you my friend.
Pete, I do find it hard to say I'm not a materialistic person… But I believe it is in a positive way, I have this strong love for beauty made by the hand, or and added by the hand. In my 'second' life here I try to dig in to this beauty, understand, open the treasure chest right in front of us, before it is lost and disappear in Chinese plastic mad from Western paid oil and money.
CJ, big smile as usual hope life is sweet.
Don, that is a really interesting story, and some beautiful work of your wife. I will do my best to bring life to this saw since it now has a new story. Thank you.
Doc, yes I still have a little work to do before sharpening. First to build a saw wise, but this is the smallest part I realize. I have all the files and think I understand the main principals, so then it is 'just' to get it in the hand.
So you are also on the saw restore road now!
Andy, I just managed to get some black dye in Paris, so that step is on its way.








These materials are 'spitze klasse' amazing quality, the wax leaves a finish I have never seen like before.
Jamie, yes they become mine, slowly mine, and I am sure they will stay mine as long as I live. Big smile.
Sodabowski, it was nice to meet you again in Paris as usual, I never made it back to the center even I was planning to go back for some more of that wax!
Thank you all for those warm and wonderful comments, I'm glad you feel my love through the internet.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


nice work Mads. Are the plates only on one side of the handle? I haven't seen a saw with a plate on the handle like that. Very interesting.

I love the back saws with that kind of handle. Very stylish.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Nice work Mads. What a satisfying job/task/dream/creation!
70 dollars is the price to pay for satisfaction, ego and pride, right?

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Hi,
Serge, yes it is a fair price no doubt, these saws will be a dream after to even look at I'm sure.
Don, yes the plates are one side only, I have not been able to find some history on it, but I remember I have seen it before in the old days here in Denmark.
Thank you for the comments,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Has anyone seen them on a saw in the states? I wonder what the history is?


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


I have a bunch of hand saws, and they all need to be cleaned and sharpened. they have been in that state for years. I would rather do 10 planes to one of those saws. But I would love to get them done to use. I grew up using them. My father kept them sharp. When he bought his first power saw. I said great, no more hand saws. He said great hell, this is for me to use. You still have to learn how to use a hand saw. I've been looking all over southern De. for some one that sharpens them. Haven't found any one yet. I don't know who made half of them. I'll have to take a few pictures, maybe you guys may know. As for those plate, I have seen some like them back in the 50s. But people put them on if they broke their handles. Most back then couldn't a Ford a new handle let alone a new saw. But none of these handles are broken. So I'm at a loss.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Hi Saltfly, 
Wonderful story, I kind of feel the same when it comes to restoring, the saws are heavy… but to be honest, I think it's just because they still feel mystic and that it is all a matter of learning.
When it comes to sharpening, look at our friend Brit (Andy), he have made a wonderful blogseries about this:
http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/36332
I have to admit that I use the table saw 99,9999% of the time, but when using a handsaw, I love when it really cuts well, so it is worth the work. So my advice will be, find out what saws you need and then focus on that, restore saws for use, then if you get the bug, go crazy. ;-)
Smiles, the plates on these Scandinavian saws where were there from the beginning.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Thanks mafe for the info on those plates. Like I said when I was a kid, people couldn't afford new tools. Hell we didn't know we were poor, till some one told us kids. My father and mother kept us fed and clothed and taught us right form wrong. You really couldn't ask for more. But my father was a welder by trade and their wasn't much he couldn't do with his hands. One piece of advice he gave me has always stuck. "When you don't know how to do something, ask some one who does. They can only say no." But you know, I haven't found many, even today. That are good at something and won't pass it on to you when you ask. Now to my saws. Man I'm ashamed, I let them get like this. My father, if he was alive, would bust my butt, if he saw them. Also I feel dumb. I should have looked at them. some had their names still on them. 
the two at the top have the Disston medallion on them. The third one down I think maybe the same. it looks like their was a medallion on their at one time. the last one is a Stanley. That saw and the Nuway were given to me from a friend who has passed. The other back saw has no name. but I got that at a lumber yard when I needed some wood and to cut it. After I got out of the Army in 71. The Jack saw I pick up at the fea market for $2 two years ago. Of course the Crown I just pick up this past summer, when I wanted to cut some dovetails. Also the one not marked, I at least know when it was last sharpened. It still has the name of the company and their number on a sticker on a tag. That company has been out of bis. For 30 years. Dam I should look at things more often.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Lovely saws, looking not too bad, so yes you will have just what you need once you get them restored.
Enjoy as you do it.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Well guys, you know I had to try to clean one up. And also you guys are a bad influence on me. I was over to Salisbury Md. To drop a disk off to my Doctor. So while there, I said self you need to stop by harbor freight and pick up some buffing compound. Its the only place within a 50 mile radius from me that carry's it. So driving up the road, I see a sign that says thrift shop. Man I hadn't seen that before. So in to the parking lot I turn and go in. The first thing I look for is tools. Well I found 5 shelves of tools and on the bottom shelf was a bunch of hand saw, about 15 but most were large saws. But as I looking threw them I find this little saw. And for $4 it came home with me. No name on it, but it was just to cute to leave there. So when I got home I finished buffing out the saw I started to clean up. Put two coats of English oil on the handle and put it back together. Then I couldn't help my self I cleaned up the little guy as well. Don't have a clue as to who made it. I also found a guy 4 towns north of me that sharpens saws. So I'll drive up there and see how much it will cost. So here are a few pictures of my first a temp at a saw.














































The little guy


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Wonderful, just wonderful, you will have favorites now.
Congrat on the saws.
Trust me, you will fell a joy each time you use them.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Thanks mads. I'm giving some thought to carving the leaf plattern into the other side of the handle now. Your carving that madillion on your saw , inspired me to try. But I'll try it on a piece of scrap first.


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Well I brought this back up again because Don w had ask if anyone had seen the plates that are on mads saws here in the US. I said that I had but mostly on repaired saws. But I found this one in a thrift shop today for $7 So I bought it. The handle is small and fits my had like a glove. I'll restore it and it needs sharpening bad. I also want to point out the screws and furls that are holding the handle on, Different.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New bolts and some shine.*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> New bolts and some shine.
> ...


Hi Saltfly,
Yes thas a nice US saw with plate, classic English look.
You should go to the saw forum Don made, here they have a full blown saw talk going on, and if it is rare I am sure they will love to hear about it:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984
I am sure they will have plenty of info also, some of them study saws a lot and have large collections.
There are also a forum like this about hand planes, made by our friend Bertha.
It's a dangerous path, one might have to join AT (anonymous tool addicts).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Applying finish*

*Hand saw restore*
Applying finish.

Time for some finish!
I decided to try different ways to be able to see what I prefer and what will last the longest, and get the best patina in time.









Remember this ugly dugly, and the color?









Here when sanded down.









Some really nice French dye.
I decided to try and give it a color in the same family, but this time warm.









And then to apply shellac as if it was a lacquer with a brush.









The result is striking, but I am not happy for the glassy surface the shellac gave when applied this thick.
It will stay though, and in ten years or so I can sand it down and give it a thinner layer.









Another little saw sanded down.









Same dye, but also a contrast color to hide the bad shape of the handle.
Then some time in linseed oil to give the wood back its glow.









Then three thin layers of shellac that I apply with a cloth in thin layers.
This surface I really like.









Now it is the old Disstons tour. 
Here all clean.









A dark dye in a warm but 'earthy' color.









This is what!









Result.









Then water based silk lacquer.









Hang to dry.









The new surface.
I like this surface, but it will need some time to become truly beautiful.









This one is sanded down to grid 400.









Then left in linseed oil to soak really well.









A layer of wax and that's it!
This one is also a favorite, I sure like this silky surface and to touch the wood directly give me goose bumps.









The old saw on top just gets plenty of linseed oil (raw cold pressed) and are allowed to suck all it possible can since the wood are really dry and old.









After it seems to have gotten it old life back, and I just wipe it of with a wax cloth.

*This is the end of blog four in this series.*

Hope this blog can help some old wonderful saws come back to life, and that it might inspire others to restore and sharpen their own saws instead of buying modern crap saws.

I will like to thank Andy and Paul since you have both been a part of the reason why I feel now ready to start this adventure that I left waiting for me for a couple of years now.

Links:
Here you can see how to make a saw guard of wood: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23514

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Okay now I see why you wanted that antiques dye! It rocks man, it rocks. Actually all the refinished handles rock


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


BTW you'll be glad you didn't come to Paris this week: it was 40°C outside today, and 30 inside the BHV! we were all melting!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


What beauties!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


The one with just linseed oil is my favorite! Nice restore, have fun using them.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


I have a pile of old Disston hand saws to restore, and this has been giving me inspiration. Thanks!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Nice. Very nice.

That linseed and wax handle looks like I want to touch it. I guess some of that is the wood itself. But it looks nummy (a baby term for scrumptious).

Thanks for the inspiration,
Steve


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


nice finish.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Nice job, now, get to verk!!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Hey Mads. Nice job on these saws. Still, you say your complete, but you haven't mentioned sharpening them. Surely all of those saws weren't already sharp. In my part of the world, no way would they be sharp.

Doc


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Hi guys,
Doc, no I am not complete yet, I need to build a sharpening wise, and some are still on the table for restore.
My next blog will be about the wise I think. And then sharpening, I have got the files by now so I'm moving closer. I am alone next week so I hope to get really into that when I get some hours (if my health allow).
Topa, laugh, yes that is where it hopefully will end.
Don, now there are some to choose from.
Steve, yes I also love that silk smooth look and feel, time must then show if it is not going to suck too much dirt and grease from the fingers when it got no real surface treatment.
tsangell, then I am happy I did the blog. Hope you will have a wonderful time like I do. Look forward to see the saws one time here on LJ.
Kenn, I cant really wait to get to the point of taking some strokes with these saws, but I also enjoy the process so much that I am full of patience.
Spunwood, ;-)
Sodabowski, yes now you see why I needed to get to BHV for some dye, I'm glad you like the results, and thank you for the time we spend there it was nice to have lunch on the staircase also.
Thank you all for the comments, as always it makes me smile with all this positivity.
This week is hollydays with my daughter, but next week hopefully I will have some time to go a step more.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Very nice job of giving these saw a new life!! When you get to sharpening them, can you do it with a 60 degree 3-corner file?


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Hey brother in the North! Linseed oil and wax is my favorite too. Always has been, especially for tools.
I've been quite for a while, many other things that need my attention. But I'm still here, watching…!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Very nice job, Mads. You gotta love the linseed oil and it "touches up" nice over time with a little clean up and wiping down again with a light coat of new finish.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Hi ho,
Ken, yes I also like the basic version the best, and if it stand use it will be the way. I use this on all my other handles in the shop (screwdrivers and so) and it seems to work fine.
Div my hard working brother I just looked at your web site, I can see you are a busy bee, especially the new house are a big work I can see. I can feel big brother is still watching. lol.
Jim, I have bought three sizes of saw files, so now I just need to make a vice and get started, I still fight to finish the last saws (Swedish 'The Fish' saws), but the comming week I will be alone and it should rain, so I hope to get some saw time.
Best thoughts here in the Danish summer,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Look at this link if you want to see a guy making a saw from scratch.
http://www.backsaw.net/index.php?option=com_jfusion&Itemid=58&jfile=showthread.php&p=823


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Well done Mads. My favourite is the linseed oil and wax. You've shown a lot of imagination on this blog, not only in your reshaping but also by experimenting with different finishes.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Hi Andy, yes it was a experimental tour, and time will show. I must say the job you did on your Disston is still my favorite… You rock.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


I need to pick your brain.

There is a signature or a love note of some sort on my prison plane. I can't read it though because the wood has darkened over time. I would like to lighten the wood, redraw the note, and then darken the wood back to it's original patina.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Try to give us a picture.
Impossible to say when not seen.
Big smile here,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Applying finish*
> 
> *Hand saw restore*
> Applying finish.
> ...


Will do soon.


----------

